# Lens initials guide



## eldruida (Sep 8, 2015)

Hello to all:

I have just created a post in my website. 

You can download it as an image or in pdf. I hope you appreciate it.

Kind regards.


----------



## Designer (Sep 8, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Derrel (Sep 8, 2015)

That's nice an all, but Nikon does not use the letters FX on any lenses. None of them. They DO however, *tag their few DX format lenses with the two-letter specification "DX" right on the lens*. But people can spend a thousand days looking for FX on a Nikkor lens, and will never, ever find those two letters. The actual way to tell a Nikkor lens that covers full frame format is if it gives no indication of FX compatibility. Nikon does use the two-letter FX designation on its web sites to denote FX lenses, but the lenses themselves have no indication on the barrel or anywhere else on the lens.


----------



## petrochemist (Sep 9, 2015)

Nice table but not fully accurate (for example Panasonic's PZ stands for 'power zoom' ie motorized zoom)
IMO special coatings should be separated from low dispersion glass they are very different! weather proofing would also benefit for it's own line as its not always only in premium/pro lenses.

If you are going to use the old EVIL description for mirrorless cameras then it should be capitalized. Its an abbreviation for 'Electronic Viewfinder Interchangeable Lens.' A better title might be 'short registration'


----------



## eldruida (Sep 30, 2015)

Kind regards.


----------

